# Connecting the jumpers



## Ron Miel (Jul 13, 2014)

This is my first PC build. I've got all the parts, now I just have to put them together.

I need a little guidence on connecting the jumpers. I've studied the manual, and can see where most of them go. Herte's the question: there are several 2,3 or 4 pin connectors. Which way up should they be inserted? I presume it is important. I don't want to connect the *power sw +* to the *power sw -* , right?
I'm also guessing that with single pin connectors, it doesn't matter which way up, correct?

I'm not sure about the USB connector. It's three pins, plus a separate single pin labelled G. The manual shows there are two pins foe USB. What do I do, connect the VCC pin as well?

And the G connector goes on the ground pin, right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Front panel connectors?

Reset and power switches - polarity does not matter.
LEDs - polarity does matter but worst case, if connected backward the LED doesn't work; nothing is damaged, just reverse the polarity.

USB - not sure what you are looking at. USB 1.x/2.x are four wire, +5V (Red), Data- (White), Data+(Green), and Gnd (Black). There may also be a shield. They connect to the motherboard headers thus:


----------



## Ron Miel (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.

My motherboard manual shows this for USB:

















The wires from the case look like this:












So ... the red wire goes to VCC, the green to USB+ and the black to Ground?

And what about the speaker? The manual shows this:











The connector is 4 pin, it will fit either way. Although it looks like only two pins are actually wired










Does it matter which way it goes?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

the red wire goes to VCC, the green to USB+ and the black to Ground? *Correct*

Does it matter which way it goes? *Not really.*


----------

